
Steve Yegge on Scalable Programming Language Analysis (Video) - r11t
http://vimeo.com/16069687
======
earl
That's awesome -- I want access to that tool.

~~~
johkra
Indeed, I'm glad I didn't miss that video, it almost got lost on HN.

~~~
tszming
Me too, I found the link in reddit.

The talk is great.

